# iCloud partage familiale iOS 10 + High Sierra



## l3aronsansgland (28 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

Peut-être qu'il ne s'agit pas du bon endroit où poster, auquel cas je m'en excuse.

J'ai vu qu'avec iOS 11 et MacOS HS, l'espace de stockage acheté sur iCloud pourrait être partagé entre les différents membres d'une même famille. Or à la sortie des deux prochaines OS, je me retrouverai avec une personne qui aura les appareils ci-dessous configuré avec un même compte iCloud :

Mac sous HS
iPad sous iOS 11
iPhone sous iOS 10
Ma question est de savoir si vous pensez que le partage familial d'iCloud sera également répercuté pour l'iPhone avec iOS 10 ?

Merci d'avance pour vos retours !


----------



## r e m y (28 Juillet 2017)

J'en doute...


----------



## l3aronsansgland (4 Novembre 2017)

Si jamais, ça fonctionne. Dans le sens où un abonnement familial pris sur iOS 11 sera effectif sur appareil fonctionnant encore sous iOS 10. Idem pour High Sierra et Sierra.


----------



## sdick (26 Juin 2018)

Cool, j’ai exactement le même besoin : j’ai un forfait de 200Go et tous les appareils de la famille sont compatibles sauf l’iPhone 5 de ma femme qu’elle refuse de changer juste pour éviter de payer 1€ d’iCloud en plus par mois. Du coup si je lui demande de supprimer son forfait iCloud sur le Mac, et de s’ajouter au partage du stockage familial, ça marchera aussi sur l’iph 5 , c’est bien ça ?


----------

